

Apple Lets You Search Within Apps with a Deep Link Search API in iOS 9 - Errorcod3
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/08/apple-lets-you-search-within-apps-with-a-deep-link-search-api-in-ios-9/

======
appdevthrowaway
Will users be able to search within another app? For instance, if I'm using
WeChat to coordinate dinner with friends, can I access the search API to check
Yelp and other review apps on my device?

